# Big timbers



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Thought everyone would enjoy this.
http://www.garymkatz.com/OnTheRoad/HullOaks.htm


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very cool ... thanks for posting


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Still just as fun to watch today as when I first saw it. :thumbsup:















.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

That is so neat. Amazing the difference from the past to present machinery. That's crazy how they have to sharpen it every 2 hours. What a HUGE BLADE. gonna order that mill now maybe 2


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Great link. Thanks


----------

